# Frontline spray on my Maltese puppy?



## AbbieWithAn_ie (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it okay to use Frontline Spray on my Maltese puppy? She is 6 months old.

We have ticks really bad here and our dogs tend to pick them up really easily.

Thanks in advance!
-Abbie​


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've not heard of the spray, only the spot on. What does your vet say? I think it would be ok. The fleas and ticks here laugh at Frontline and keep on biting. Is there something else you could try?


----------



## AbbieWithAn_ie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for replying! 

I have just found Frontline Spray online this morning in desperate search because we found 5 ticks on Rocket, (Our Bichon Frise/Maltese).

I haven't consulted my vet about it, but the description online says: "It is effective against all stages of the brown dog tick, the American dog tick, lone star tick and deer ticks (the major carrier of Lyme disease). It is also used to kill fleas."

I haven't yet found an alternative, but I would love to find a natural way to keep ticks off...

I figured if it was a spray for their fur, and not a medication it would be better, but I don't know.

Do you know of any other ways to repel ticks?

Thanks again! 
-Abbie​


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, if your dogs are only in your yard, keep the grass cut, get rid of all brush and debris no wood piles, and maybe spray the area. Check at Home Depot or Lowes for what is best in your area. I can't see where a spray would work well on furry dogs. Look into the various spot on treatments.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We have lots of ticks around here too. We put something on our lawn (not sure what, my husband did that) and that cut down dramatically on Dora getting ticks out in our yard. If we take her for a hike or something it's not uncommon to find one on her but usually it is not attached. We use Revolution for her flea/tick treatment and it is approved for dogs 6 weeks of age and older.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

the vet gave me frontline spray for my pup last week as she was too light for the frontline spot on that they had in stock you just need to wear gloves and rub it in well with their fur being long.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I've tried both spray and spot-on from Frontline. Basically is the same product from Frontline just that 1 in spray form and 1 in tube form. I've use more on spot-on rather than the spray type thou I got both cause I got the spray just for backup. I heard some says spot-on work more on ticks rather than the spray and so far I prefer spot-on as well cause it doesnt really made my girls smell like 'pesticide' compare to using the spray.

Hope this help


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Frontline for years and never have had it not work on a long coated dog. You do NOT rub it in but put it on the part (where you can see the skin) at the neck and shoulder. The product gets to the skin and spreads that way. I've always given half the dosage on the shoulder and it's worked just as well. Cosy is four pounds but I've also used it that way on 5 to 5.5 lbs dogs too.


----------

